# Falling out of love with my Large Santos



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

I need your help  Although I really want to own this piece for the rest of my life, it does not sing to me anymore. I'm not gonna lie, I think I'm head over heels with the three new Metas Omega just purchased leaving my Cartier in my winder for weeks now. My DJ is sitting sad in the winder as well.

Spent much in accessories to include three OEM clasps + 2 suspect OEM clasps/straps from ebay in addition to three alligator straps, with light blue still in the factory bag.

Please convince me to keep this watch in my rotation hehe. One thing for sure, I won't spend this much for another Cartier considering I purchased it from the boutique. In other words, if I give this up I don't think will have another opportunity to own another one in the future. Don't really want to be an Omega fanboy now, but they are really hard to beat nowadays value-wise.


----------



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

Here are the remaining watches in my small humble collection..


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Not going to try and convince you to keep it. That's for you to figure out. All I'll say is that it stands out among the others in your collection, visually, stylistically and for brand variety. I love my Large Santos but to each his own.


----------



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

usccopeland said:


> Not going to try and convince you to keep it. That's for you to figure out. All I'll say is that it stands out among the others in your collection, visually, stylistically and for brand variety. I love my Large Santos but to each his own.


Thanks for chiming in. Which Santos do you have and how long have you had it?


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

MackyP said:


> Thanks for chiming in. Which Santos do you have and how long have you had it?


No problem. I have the ADLC on leather/rubber. I bought mine about a year ago. I am really liking the SS and two tone versions Im seeing around here lately.


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice Omega trio, especially the AT.
We have the same taste in ATs.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

If you send it to me I'll have an affair with it giving you a good reason to divorce it, plus I'll already have it so no take backs.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

How often do you rotate the strap options in it? Sometimes shaking it up like that let's you see it in a whole new light. Plus, putting it on those straps will give you new pictures to post on this thread. Pics are always appreciated


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Cannot convince but will say the Santos medium fell out of favor with me too, though it was held a fairly long time. My problem is that there are way too many watches that I'd like to have/try so the odds are stacked against anything I have staying for a long (relative) time. Good luck in making the right decision for yourself, it's all I hope for myself . . .


----------



## robaruba (May 1, 2021)

TBH, not a fan of two-tone


----------



## tassyrabbit (Jan 17, 2011)

Can I suggest you put it away for a while and when it’s a vague memory pull it out and see how you feel then.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

MackyP said:


> I need your help  Although I really want to own this piece for the rest of my life, it does not sing to me anymore. I'm not gonna lie, I think I'm head over heels with the three new Metas Omega just purchased leaving my Cartier in my winder for weeks now. My DJ is sitting sad in the winder as well.
> 
> Spent much in accessories to include three OEM clasps + 2 suspect OEM clasps/straps from ebay in addition to three alligator straps, with light blue still in the factory bag.
> 
> Please convince me to keep this watch in my rotation hehe. One thing for sure, I won't spend this much for another Cartier considering I purchased it from the boutique. In other words, if I give this up I don't think will have another opportunity to own another one in the future. Don't really want to be an Omega fanboy now, but they are really hard to beat nowadays value-wise.


Sorry, the large size, G&S, and printed dial just do nothing for me. I'd say sell it. Again, sorry, just my opinion so consider it useless if you like. I'd exchange it for a medium Reverso.


----------



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

usccopeland said:


> No problem. I have the ADLC on leather/rubber. I bought mine about a year ago. I am really liking the SS and two tone versions Im seeing around here lately.
> 
> View attachment 16102208
> 
> ...


I've started to like the ADLC versions a lot, especially the one that comes with the SS bracelet.


----------



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

Piter De Vries said:


> Nice Omega trio, especially the AT.
> We have the same taste in ATs.


Thanks. I assume you have the same AT on rubber?


----------



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

dirtvictim said:


> If you send it to me I'll have an affair with it giving you a good reason to divorce it, plus I'll already have it so no take backs.


Lol. I may miss her in this case 



drhr said:


> Cannot convince but will say the Santos medium fell out of favor with me too, though it was held a fairly long time. My problem is that there are way too many watches that I'd like to have/try so the odds are stacked against anything I have staying for a long (relative) time. Good luck in making the right decision for yourself, it's all I hope for myself . . .


True.. We always want something better and rarely contented. Grass is greener..


tassyrabbit said:


> Can I suggest you put it away for a while and when it's a vague memory pull it out and see how you feel then.


Good advice.. I may just do this


----------



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

robaruba said:


> TBH, not a fan of two-tone


Totally understand as most in here would agree.


teckel12 said:


> Sorry, the large size, G&S, and printed dial just do nothing for me. I'd say sell it. Again, sorry, just my opinion so consider it useless if you like. I'd exchange it for a medium Reverso.


No problem. It just a watch that I always wanted since I was 11 when seeing someone have the TT Santos.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

Maybe put it away for 6 months, then have a look at it again, you never know, sometimes shopping in your own closet finds you things you like again.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

If it still does not float your boat, then sell it, free up the funds for something else


----------



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

Dshirts74 said:


> How often do you rotate the strap options in it? Sometimes shaking it up like that let's you see it in a whole new light. Plus, putting it on those straps will give you new pictures to post on this thread. Pics are always appreciated


I tend to change the strap each time I use it. Used to be exciting for me as it changes the look significantly but I don't catch myself looking and admiring it in traffic anymore 

How much do you guys think I can sell this for? 5 OEM Deployant clasps, three alligator, and two calf. (1 alligator and calf new)

Here are some pics..


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

I Dig that blue strap


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

MackyP said:


> Thanks. I assume you have the same AT on rubber?


Bracelet.
The popular mantra _always buy it on the bracelet _was ringing through my head. I like the rubber and may purchase it down the road, but it had to be on the bracelet first.
In retrospect the rubber cost roughly the same to buy afterwards or even more. Kidney prices.


----------



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

Piter De Vries said:


> Bracelet.
> The popular mantra _always buy it on the bracelet _was ringing through my head. I like the rubber and may purchase it down the road, but it had to be on the bracelet first.
> In retrospect the rubber cost roughly the same to buy afterwards or even more. Kidney prices.


Mind posting pics of your AT? Thinking of buying a bracelet. Most of the pics and videos out there are on the rubber. I'm worried that the bracelet will be a bit too formal for the orange second hand.


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

MackyP said:


> Mind posting pics of your AT? Thinking of buying a bracelet. Most of the pics and videos out there are on the rubber. I'm worried that the bracelet will be a bit too formal for the orange second hand.


Sure thing.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

MackyP said:


> Mind posting pics of your AT? Thinking of buying a bracelet. Most of the pics and videos out there are on the rubber. I'm worried that the bracelet will be a bit too formal for the orange second hand.


I dont think there is still such a notion of a watch being too formal. For the real formal events, the prescribed attire is sans watches anyway.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

how long have you had the new omega?

every time theres a new watch, there’s also a honeymoon phase so as suggested, tuck the santos away somewhere and see how you feel a few months from now and maybe you’ll fall in love with it again or maybe there’s going to be another new watch and the other gets forgotten further…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A two tone large size Cartier is gonna be a hard sell, especially if you paid MRSP for it.

Therefore my advice would be to make sure you really have fallen out of love permanently and not just temporarily bored?

It happens to me all the time where love dwindles, but just as quickly rekindles.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I like it best on the bracelet. I think the Cartier looks great. I would only sell that if I needed the money, I think.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A Cartier Santos, a Rolex DJ, and 3 Omegas (AT, SMP, and Speedmasterj…I’m not sure that classifies as a humble collection. Maybe modest in numbers, but otherwise they’re all quite nice!

Why get rid of the Santos? It’s paid for (I assume) and ain’t eating anything. You didn’t mention needing money from selling it. It’s very different than your other watches. Why not let it sit while you enjoy the other nice watches you have and pull it out when the occasion arises? If you really wanted it as a lifelong watch, make it happen.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

MackyP said:


> I tend to change the strap each time I use it. Used to be exciting for me as it changes the look significantly but I don't catch myself looking and admiring it in traffic anymore
> 
> How much do you guys think I can sell this for? 5 OEM Deployant clasps, three alligator, and two calf. (1 alligator and calf new)
> 
> Here are some pics..


You'd likely be better off selling the straps and deployants separately. (Hit me up on the black gator if you do though)


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

I think it is a beautiful watch and looks good on your wrist. I suggest you keep it a while longer before making a decision. You may appreciate it again in a few months by not wearing it for some time.


----------



## retailrolexblues (Nov 23, 2020)

Casting my vote to keep...love the Santos. It doesn't feel redundant in your collection and it looks great


----------



## Mark_NJ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a "two-tone" ADLC/stainless and it fits nicely among my other watches. As others have said, put it a way for a while and come back to it and see if you feel the same way. If you do, there is no harm selling it and moving on (even at a loss!)

Here's a wrist shot of mine on rubber (also came with bracelet). It has a grey dial:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mark_NJ said:


> I have a "two-tone" ADLC/stainless and it fits nicely among my other watches. As others have said, put it a way for a while and come back to it and see if you feel the same way. If you do, there is no harm selling it and moving on (even at a loss!)
> 
> Here's a wrist shot of mine on rubber (also came with bracelet). It has a grey dial:


Okay, that is a cool watch! Retains the classiness of a Cartier, but ups the sportiness considerably!


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Wow those straps investments are stunning on the watch. If you live down here I'd pry them all from your hands lol


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

teckel12 said:


> Sorry, the large size, G&S, and printed dial just do nothing for me. I'd say sell it. Again, sorry, just my opinion so consider it useless if you like. I'd exchange it for a medium Reverso.


So I had the medium Reverso and now own the medium Santos. I was enamoured with the Reverso for years and finally had an opportunity to buy one.

In my opinion, the Santos is more impressive on the wrist. It retains its classic looks and lines that have been around for over 100 years, but hides all sorts of cool modern technology (largely in the bracelet). I just find the Santos has more intricate details that make you want to keep examining it.

While I might add a Reverso again later if the opportunity presents itself, the Santos isn't leaving the collection. That much I know.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Although I am not a big fan of TT watches, I would not sell the Santos. It’s a classic design and looks amazing on the straps you have purchased. However I don’t feel that AT at all. So that would go. DJ41, Santos on leather and SM300 would make a great trio. 

And keep the speedy of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

mjrchabot said:


> So I had the medium Reverso and now own the medium Santos. I was enamoured with the Reverso for years and finally had an opportunity to buy one.
> 
> In my opinion, the Santos is more impressive on the wrist. It retains its classic looks and lines that have been around for over 100 years, but hides all sorts of cool modern technology (largely in the bracelet). I just find the Santos has more intricate details that make you want to keep examining it.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, it's a handsome piece. But there's just something about the flat printed dial that rubs me the wrong way. I really like the case/bracelet shape. But if I'd pick one, it would be the Reverso over the Santos. But again, just my useless opinion.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

teckel12 said:


> Don't get me wrong, it's a handsome piece. But there's just something about the flat printed dial that rubs me the wrong way. I really like the case/bracelet shape. But if I'd pick one, it would be the Reverso over the Santos. But again, just my useless opinion.


I did like the details on the dial of the Reverso, I'll give it the edge there. However, I love the distortion from the curved sapphire on the Santos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Mark_NJ said:


> I have a "two-tone" ADLC/stainless and it fits nicely among my other watches. As others have said, put it a way for a while and come back to it and see if you feel the same way. If you do, there is no harm selling it and moving on (even at a loss!)
> 
> Here's a wrist shot of mine on rubber (also came with bracelet). It has a grey dial:


What size is your wrist if I may ask?


----------



## Jarrett (Aug 13, 2021)

Great collection! I vote to keep the Santos. 

The 3 omegas are a nicely rounded out collection on their own imo. The Datejust is a beautiful watch and every watch guy should own a Rolex right? Ill get mine if they're ever readily available or grey prices come back down to earth 
The Santos is a standout and I think you'd regret letting it go later on down the road.

The Santos and Reverso are the 2 "dress" watches that have caught my attention. Reverso is slightly edging out the Santos for me with their tribute model because the minute hand doesn't stick out past the minute track (can't stand that) but I think I prefer the Santos case shape so who knows.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Jarrett said:


> Great collection! I vote to keep the Santos.
> 
> The 3 omegas are a nicely rounded out collection on their own imo. The Datejust is a beautiful watch and every watch guy should own a Rolex right? Ill get mine if they're ever readily available or grey prices come back down to earth
> The Santos is a standout and I think you'd regret letting it go later on down the road.
> ...


Having owned both, the Santos wins on versatility, case shape, water resistance, and looks. The fact they've upped the WR to 100m makes it a dress watch that can also accompany you on vacation no problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

MackyP said:


> Here are the remaining watches in my small humble collection..


Very nice collection I love that blue datejust (have the same) and the speedy looks very clean as far as the Cartier I would keep it. I have a solo XL and although it doesn't sing to me I make it sing once in a while so that's enough to keep it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

I would keep the Cartier. Looks awesome! I am looking into getting an XL myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark_NJ (Feb 11, 2006)

dan360 said:


> What size is your wrist if I may ask?


Just a tad under 7 inches!


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

Falling out of love with a watch is easy to do if you actively collect. As I’ve gotten older, my taste has changed and some of my earliest purchases have left the nest. Some are sentimental and I hold on to them but I dont give them much wrist time. It’s a little sad but does free up funds for the next one.


----------

